# Chatting in the middle of the night



## WifeyRes (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi, All

Please advise as married couples we all do chat with friends but isn't there supposed to be a limit\ draw the line? 
my hubby chats with his friends all night and he doesn't see anything wrong, I understand they are his friends and I trust him but turning in my sleep and he is still on the phone chatting.
yesterday i took him to see his friends when we got home around 21:00 he was on the phone chatting to them again and laughing I even fell asleep before he came to bed.


----------



## Eros Turannos (Feb 4, 2013)

My husband recently reconnected with some chick he knew during college that liked him but he never liked her. She's married with kids now, but they would chat on FB all freaking night a couple times.. I asked to look at the chat logs and nothing bad was happening, but I still told him it was inappropriate for him AND for her. He stopped and hasn't talked to her at all via chat since (they leave comments now and then). I friended her and if she talks to him again like that she may hear from me how inappropriate it is. I actually went and friended ALL his female friends. If they want to be friends with him, we are a package deal. Same goes for me and my male friends. Friends are great, and needed, but you are his wife, you come first.


----------



## KeepLoveGrowing (Feb 1, 2013)

My husband doesn't need as much sleep as I do. He often stays up all night playing computer games or talking to his other gamer friends. We are in the same age range as you. This is fine for both of us and works for both of us. You and your hubby should try to find a happy compromise.


----------



## ChiGirl (Jan 20, 2013)

I guess it would depend how often he's doing it? If it's turning into a daily thing and it's interrupting your life, then I would probably talk to him about it.
But if he does it once a week? I would pick my battles!


----------



## Quantmflux (Feb 6, 2013)

KeepLoveGrowing said:


> My husband doesn't need as much sleep as I do. He often stays up all night playing computer games or talking to his other gamer friends. We are in the same age range as you. This is fine for both of us and works for both of us. You and your hubby should try to find a happy compromise.


This describes me... I am happy on 5-6 hrs. Earlier in our marriage though it did cause pretty huge problems. Even though I didnt need to sleep, she sort of just wanted me to (just to be with her in bed basically). I wasnt really sensitive to how important that was, plus I'm *really* a night owl and often save certain kinds of more intense work for late at night when i can focus, so I would end up staying late more than not.

As I said that didnt end well so I do understand where the OP is coming from. These days we've found a compromise where we "go to bed" together but Ill have a tablet or laptop handy. After she heads to dreamland Ill stay up in bed working.

All of this will involve chatting also, as a sort of side conversation to whatever else i'm doing, but its just with two of my best male buddies and my wifes kid brother (who is sort of like a son to me) We just BS about work, talk about cars, make stupid jokes, talk about TV/movies, etc.


----------

